# Curing (Question)



## davidfla (May 30, 2006)

Okay , when curing what do I do...Can I stick the stuff in a bad and put it in a dark closet? or should I put it in a air tight glass jar and set it in the sun for a week? Im not really sure...It's not time for me to pick but I just like to know stuff in advance.
thanks!
Dav941


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2006)

davidfla said:
			
		

> Okay , when curing what do I do...Can I stick the stuff in a bad and put it in a dark closet? or should I put it in a air tight glass jar and set it in the sun for a week? Im not really sure...It's not time for me to pick but I just like to know stuff in advance.
> thanks!
> Dav941


*Whats up davidfla. This is what i do when harvest time comes. First you cut your branches of one by one trimming the leaves as you go along. Then i hang them on a coat hanger using tape or string in my closet for about 4 to 7 days or until they are dry. Then i trim all the buds off and put them into jars and back into the closet. Everyday i open the jars and shake the buds around so air gets to them and let them sit open for 20 minutes a day. Then back into the closet. Keep repeating until your buds are cured and ready to smoke. This is the way i do it. I'm sure other people will chime in with their way. *


----------



## davidfla (May 30, 2006)

Thank you , I really appreciate ur response.


----------



## skunk (May 30, 2006)

i just cut the stems off at the base  and cut the fan leaves off then hang them in the slots of my 20 inch fan and let them blow dry a few days till the stem snaps then i trim the smaller leaves off and save for hard times . then i put them in a brown paper bag for a few days opening it and stirring it up 3 or 4 times a day then when fully dry inside and out i then put them in a sealed jar . but brothergrunts method is just as effective it is just prefferences of what you feel is easier for you to do. the only thing i dont like about jumping them in the jar to soon is when the outside is dry the inside is not and if you forget to open your jar you could endup with a bad case of mold which ussually happens to first timers .


----------

